# Raising a Simmental Cross



## RancherDan (Oct 9, 2013)

I picked this guy up from a friend of mine who's also a rancher. I'm ready to get him to market, but he still needs to gain 100lbs. He's sitting right at 900 and I can't seem to get him any bigger. 

Does anyone have an experience with this breed, and if so how did you get them to weight?


----------



## SuzyDaniels (Oct 10, 2013)

Do you have any information on his sire?


----------



## Flywheel (Oct 11, 2013)

How long has he been 900? Any weight changes?


----------



## ecamplair (Nov 7, 2013)

We run simental cross up here in Alberta and we've never had a problem finishing our calves to 1400-1500 lbs. Come practice around here is hay n barley to finish them off with nice marbling of the meat.

Eric


----------



## Haresteads_Bull_Beef (Nov 5, 2013)

What age is he? I'd agree with ecamplair on this. Rolled barley should pile on the pounds. The younger he is the more protein he needs to grow efficiently. We feed 18% CP and 14%CP rations depending on age with the end product being 1300lbs at 15 months.


----------



## AngYESgrower (Nov 19, 2013)

Siminthal/black angus is our strain of beef. Nice demeanor and blocky build.


----------



## marquiseb (Nov 15, 2013)

Simmentals are usually quite large, the black angus brings the size down I imagine. I give my steers oats to build up their fat deposits, and feed good quality hay. It seems to do the trick.


----------



## ElleAnnFFAlover (Dec 9, 2013)

I have raised 2 semmitals steers. And what I used is corn feed it helps all animals gain weight


----------



## Fairfarmhand (Dec 4, 2013)

How old is he? 

We fatten on corn gluten.


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

What are you feeding him and in what quantity? 
Have you been increasing the feed or staying the same? 
Where is he living? 
Pasture or feed out pen?


----------

